# Pre-op teaching by Nurse/RN



## rebecca.zeeryp (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you bill E&M 99211 and S9445 on the same day when a patient came in for pre-op teaching? Nurse  reviewed the surgical procedure, answered all patient's questions, provided paperwork to complete check-in process.Thanks.


----------



## member7 (Jun 27, 2008)

I can tell you Medicare won't pay for the service.  You would need to check with the applicable carrier's policies to determine if pre-op teaching by a non-physician is covered. I believe you can check NCCI code pairs to see if the 99211 and S9445 can be billed together.


----------

